# IBS and dating - how to?



## pretendworld37 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been single for the past two years basically (apart from one or two dates here and there) and have recently met someone I am quite interested in. I get really anxious thinking about the possible ''sleep overs'' that may be occurring soon and I just don't see how it's possible. I have a really uncomfortable morning routine; I wake up with cramps every single day and that leads me to feeling ''urgency'' the use the bathroom....but I suffer from IBS-C, not IBS-D. Yet I still have to do a BM two or three times each morning to feel better. I don't see how I can date someone when I suffer from this. I'm constantly altering my diet and ensuring I get enough fibre and drink enough water - and avoid the foods that I know make me feel worse...but it all just seems so difficult







How do you all cope with dating/relationships with IBS?P.S It's not really an option to have this guy stay over at my house at the moment...so it would *have* to be at his place, hence why it would be awkward.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

reading your post felt like I was reading something I wrote! I really understand how you feel. I have terrible issues with bloating after eating to the point I look pregnant, so being asked to go to dinner is a nightmare for me because I only eat specific foods and at specific times of day, to keep my discomfort to a manageable level...and if I don't get my "exact" morning routine I can't go to the bathroom, and if I don't go I'm miserable all day. So I have been terrified to get back into dating, it's been a couple of years since I had a serious relationship because I can never quite let my guard down about my digestive issues. I don't really have a solution for you, but wanted to tell you I know exactly how you feel and it sucks!! But know that you aren't alone!


----------

